

Why is there no Nobel Prize in Mathematics? - gnosis
http://nobelprizes.com/nobel/why_no_math.html

======
jaredsohn
And of course there isn't a Nobel Prize in computer science since the field
wasn't well defined then. But the Turing award has similar criteria to Nobel
prizes and is treated as the equivalent. [http://www.quora.com/Why-isnt-there-
a-Nobel-Prize-for-comput...](http://www.quora.com/Why-isnt-there-a-Nobel-
Prize-for-computer-science)

------
matthewsinclair
I was under the impression that the Fields Medal:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fields_Medal> is what mathematicians would
consider their equivalent of the Nobel Prize.

------
Jun8
The economics prize wasn't in the original group, it was added some 60 years
later.

~~~
pavlov
The Economics prize is a Cold War creation intended to emphasize Sweden's
association with the economic system and values of the West. Alfred Nobel's
heirs have consistently criticized its association with the original Nobel
prizes.

The official name of the prize is "The Swedish Central Bank's Prize in
Economic Sciences in Memory of Alfred Nobel".

